# Any friends of Bill W on here?



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone here is friends with Bill W, or one of his associates??

Bingbong


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Who is Bill W


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I was wondering who he is as well lol


----------

